# Cupboard Door Laminate and Remake



## jonhamil (28 Aug 2018)

Hi All

Please forgive my 'newness' am brand new to this forum. I have, however read the rules and guidance ;-)

We have a kitchen cupboard door that has sadly been knocked in. Since we rent, we need to replace / repair in as close a fashion to the door that was there before. 












The challenges are:

- Getting laminate in the same tone and grain. How might I go about this? The laminate appears to be cheap cardboard backing.
- Taking the door apart to get the old laminate panel out and new one in.

I am fairly adept at carpentry and have access to a pretty broad range of tools but I've never done any cabinetry before. 

Any suggestions gratefully received.

Many thanks,

Jonathan


----------



## jonhamil (30 Aug 2018)

Please can someone offer any suggestion?

Many thanks in advance..


----------



## custard (30 Aug 2018)

I think you'll really struggle to make an invisible repair by replacing the entire panel. Even if you could find a match it will be obviously new where as yours will have changed over time through oxidation and exposure to light.

A better bet would be to patch using the knocked out piece and repair waxes. The gold standard is Konig,
https://www.konig-uk.co.uk

But there are cheaper alternatives if you search around. Watch some of the Konig videos to get an idea of how the job is done.

Good luck!


----------

